# Card cut with GZK setup



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Hello :wave:

I think that this GZK Double Legs is quite nice slingshot


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Man those were two great shots my friend!!! All tucked in for winter?? You really have a nice indoor range.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Man!!!! Your shooting form and accuracy is amazing, you were always a great shot, but lately you have been right on. I really like your mirror setup, maybe one day you could share how it’s mounted. I thoroughly enjoyed your video of the motorcycle gathering. The number of pan heads amazed me.


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Awesome shooting as always man, you are a top shot ????????


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Ibojoe said:


> Man those were two great shots my friend!!! All tucked in for winter?? You really have a nice indoor range.


Thank You very much :thumbsup:

It is good to shoot in my parents basement. Too much stuff there, that "may need" someday


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Tag said:


> Man!!!! Your shooting form and accuracy is amazing, you were always a great shot, but lately you have been right on. I really like your mirror setup, maybe one day you could share how it's mounted. I thoroughly enjoyed your video of the motorcycle gathering. The number of pan heads amazed me.


You haven't seen when I'm not hitting anything 

Showing my mirror setup is not a problem, have to take some pictures next time.

Motorcycles :headbang: :headbang: :headbang:

Thanks Tag :thumbsup:


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Luck over skill said:


> Awesome shooting as always man, you are a top shot


I have my "luck over skills" moments 

I was surprised that card cut was so clean although it was already cut to halfway 2 cm above.

Thanks LOS :thumbsup:


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

Your an inspiration I keep shooting in hope of duplicating some of your shots.Not even close yet.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Man Mr. K, awesome shooting and the music works too!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GZK-CHINA (Apr 24, 2014)

Awesome, impressive shots!


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Royleonard said:


> Your an inspiration I keep shooting in hope of duplicating some of your shots.Not even close yet.


Thanks Royleonard :thumbsup:


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Flatband said:


> Man Mr. K, awesome shooting and the music works too!!!!!!!!!!!


Thank You very much Flatband


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

GZK-CHINA said:


> Awesome, impressive shots!


It was perfect zone moment (but too short  )

Thanks :thumbsup:


----------

